# Timothy Cruso



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2007)

Timothy Cruso, English Puritan (1656 -- November 26, 1697) was a longtime friend of Daniel Defoe, who, it is supposed, named his protagonist in _Robinson Crusoe_ after him. He was also the author of _Discourses upon the rich man and Lazarus_; _The excellency of the Protestant faith as to its objects and supports in a sermon preached November 5th, 1689_; _The period of humane life determined by the divine will a funeral sermon on the death of Mr. Henry Brownsword, who deceased April 27, 1688 : preached in compliance with his desire and direction on his death bed, May 6, 1688_; _The duty and blessing of a tender conscience plainly stated, and earnestly recommended to all that regard acceptance with God, and the prosperity of their souls_; _The necessity and advantage of an early victory over Satan with some rules for the obtaining it : in a sermon reached to an auditory in London_; _The mighty wonders of a merciful providence in a sermon preached on January 31, 1688/9, being the day of publick thanksgiving to God for the great deliverance of this kingdom by His Highness the Prince of Orange_; _The usefulnesse of spiritual wisdom with a temporal inheritance in a sermon preached March 11th 1688/9 at the entrance of a young man upon his habitation and particular calling_; _God, the guide of youth. Briefly open'd and urg'd in a sermon preached with a special relation to young persons, January 1st. 1694/5 And at the earnest intreaty of several of the hearers published. By T. Cruso._; and other works. His funeral sermon was preached by Matthew Mead.


----------

